

Get your hands dirty with Threads and Semaphore [pdf] - r0naa
http://see.stanford.edu/materials/icsppcs107/23-Concurrency-Examples.pdf

======
michaelsbradley
There's also the free textbook _The Little Book of Semaphores_ :

[http://greenteapress.com/semaphores/](http://greenteapress.com/semaphores/)

